# Calculating work experience for 189 visa points



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,
I am currently in Australia on a 457 and plan to file for my 189 visa sometime soon.

For my australia work experience, i will be completing one year on 17th Sept 2013 but my project gets over a bit early hence i am not scheduled to fly back on the 15th September 2013 ( 2 days before actual 1 year completion  ). 
Tried negotiating but failed to extend the date even by a day.

Question : For getting 5 points for the australia work exp, do they calculate 1 year as exact from and to date ? or they consider it from Sept to Sept as one year ?

Thank you !


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

agokarn said:


> Hi,
> I am currently in Australia on a 457 and plan to file for my 189 visa sometime soon.
> 
> For my australia work experience, i will be completing one year on 17th Sept 2013 but my project gets over a bit early hence i am not scheduled to fly back on the 15th September 2013 ( 2 days before actual 1 year completion  ).
> ...


Hope below helps you
Streamlined Pathway to Victorian State Nomination - Live in Victoria


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

Clear_Person said:


> Dear Fellow Members,
> 
> I want to ask that if my ex-company did not deduct any tax from my salary in my 10 years of service in the same company, in different positions, will it affect my Skilled Migrant Immigration case? I have pay slips and bank statements. But obviously no Tax Certificate, as no taxes were ever deducted in 10 years. This was because the company gave a relief to employees,and also did not want to show all its employees to the Government for corporate reasons. Although its a registered company in India.
> 
> ...


afaik, it does not affect the outcome, don't give them a chance to raise new doubts. Its your company who will pay its own taxes and show its expenses or profits or losses. It wont pay or apply your individual tax returns. Its your duty to apply tax returns although its not necessary. In many cases if an individual salary or income is less than or equal to 2 lakhs an year then he/she is NOT liable to apply for applying. Although applying will give some benefits while approaching banks for loans.

The salary bank statement is the only solid proof. If you have your salary certificates you can see for deductions or professional tax etc headings. You could also approach your old employees for latest or updated salary certificate stating those deductions.

If you wish you pay can your 3 year taxes of old years right now by paying a fine also.

salary bank statement and certificates are more than enough to prove.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Clear_Person said:


> Dear Fellow Members,
> 
> I want to ask that if my ex-company did not deduct any tax from my salary in my 10 years of service in the same company, in different positions, will it affect my Skilled Migrant Immigration case? I have pay slips and bank statements. But obviously no Tax Certificate, as no taxes were ever deducted in 10 years. This was because the company gave a relief to employees,and also did not want to show all its employees to the Government for corporate reasons. Although its a registered company in India.
> 
> ...


WWWHHHAAAHATTTTT ? That's income tax fraud ! You know that, right ? You have enjoyed all benefits without paying a single penny in taxes on income ? Whereas I and millions other kept doing it ?!?!?! What a leech ! 

Forget about DIAC, if the Indian Tax authorities come to know of this, you will be prosecuted. Its just that they have much bigger fish to run after right now, I hear. 
It isnt too hard to register a company anywhere in the world. Lets say 10, 000 more people like you showed up and told DIAC the same story. Then ? If you are DIAC, would you smell funny ? 

Also, its been a while since TDS (tax deducted at source) is in place, so there is no way you could have avoided paying taxes on income. So whatever you or your supposed employer are pulling off is precarious.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Clear_Person said:


> Of course I have bank statements to prove transfer of salary. But will I be questioned on y my tax was not deducted? or y I did not pay my taxes?


Yes, you will be questioned. Form 16/ Form 16-A everything is required to prove you were employed. IMHO, you should stay in India and keep sucking off the system. Paid no taxes for 10 TTEENNN years ! Seriously, what a leech !


----------



## Clear_Person (Jun 27, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Yes, you will be questioned. Form 16/ Form 16-A everything is required to prove you were employed. IMHO, you should stay in India and keep sucking off the system. Paid no taxes for 10 TTEENNN years ! Seriously, what a leech !


Haha! Y dont u just try to understand the situation instead of screaming? My income was not taxable enough till many years. and when it became little taxable, major part was in the form of allowances. so basic salary did not require taxes. bt how to explain this to DIAC? Will they demand Tax statement? or shall I explain this to them in my application myself before they ask it?

Come on. That was v rude to say things like that. If u r so hyper, y u have started replying on the first place. LOL u r funny. no respect for new comers!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Requesting members to remain calm and avoid drifting away from immigration topics.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Requesting members to remain calm and avoid drifting away from immigration topics.


Thanks Mroks.
In my recent experiences with this forum, I (and I am sure many) have observed people to make fun or aggressive comments for each other including personal attacks. I am not too old member of this forum but never seen such attitudes until recently (3-4 weeks).

Dear forum members, request you to kindly understand the situation and try being helpful instead of mocking. Every one has a different situation here, and a reason behind that; and who ever is willing to get inputs from the experiences of others, would certainly provide inputs at some point of time later. 

We should be maintaining dignity and respect for every one.

Thanks, 

cheers.


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

for some reasons, the discussion in my post has got deviated for no reason. i dont understand why someone should post their income tax questions on my post.

anyway, if i have posted a wrong question or something that the forum cannot help, i should be informed about it.


----------



## Pololo2 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi, 
I have exactly the same issue.
Did you find out ? They calculate by month to month or date to date?

Engineers Australia recognised me from jan to dec, but I don't know if DIAC does the same.

Thank you


----------



## Pololo2 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi, just a quick question.
I believe you know
Engineers Australia recognised me an Australian work experience from January to December ( 12 months), they don't put dates.
But actually I worked from 15 January to 31 December.
How will DIAC look after this, exact dates or by months?
Than you very much


----------



## emerald89 (Jan 22, 2014)

I understand from ACS skill assessment (not sure what is your assessing authority) that they take only month to month . Not by exact date. This should apply with DIAC too. 



Pololo2 said:


> Hi, just a quick question.
> I believe you know
> Engineers Australia recognised me an Australian work experience from January to December ( 12 months), they don't put dates.
> But actually I worked from 15 January to 31 December.
> ...


----------



## jamesaadelaide (Aug 12, 2015)

agokarn said:


> Hi,
> I am currently in Australia on a 457 and plan to file for my 189 visa sometime soon.
> 
> For my australia work experience, i will be completing one year on 17th Sept 2013 but my project gets over a bit early hence i am not scheduled to fly back on the 15th September 2013 ( 2 days before actual 1 year completion  ).
> ...


Hi, I want to know how did you resolved this issue! 
Please let me know. 
my email is <*SNIP*> 

*See "Inappropriate Content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

Thank you.


----------



## memara (Mar 28, 2018)

*Work experience*

Hi,
I am currently in Australia on a 476 and filed my 189.

For my Australian work experience, i will be completing one year on 15th June 2018 but visa expires on 6th June 

Question : For getting 5 points for the Australia work exp, do they calculate 1 year as exact from and to date ? or they consider it from June 2017 to June 2018
Thank you !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

memara said:


> Hi,
> I am currently in Australia on a 476 and filed my 189.
> 
> For my Australian work experience, i will be completing one year on 15th June 2018 but visa expires on 6th June
> ...


It’s absolutely date wise

No rounding of month wise

Cheers


----------



## pankajvats30 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi,

I have few question related to my work experience points For ACS.

1. My IT Bachelor Degree (correspondence) is completed in Dec 2011, but i was working as part time Software Developer from Jan 2011. So do they count this experience ?

2. From Sept 2016 to May 2017 - I was on Business and Bridging Visa and was working in Australia. So how ACS will consider this experience ? is it will count as Local Australian experience or it will count as Overseas experience as i was not on 457 Working Visa ?

I have confusion on these points as if they consider my Business VISA experience as local experince then i can not claim any point for Overseas experience. Because then my total experience will be

Jan 2012 to Aug 2016 = 4.7 Years


----------



## pankajvats30 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi,

I have few question related to my work experience points For ACS.

1. My IT Bachelor Degree (correspondence) is completed in Dec 2011, but i was working as part time Software Developer from Jan 2011 to Jan 2012. So do they count this experience ?

2. From Sept 2016 to May 2017 - I was on Business and Bridging Visa and was in Australia. So how ACS will consider this experience ? is it will count as Local Australian experience or it will count as Overseas experience as i was not on 457 Working Visa ?

I have confusion on these points as if they consider my Business VISA experience as local experience then i can not claim any point for Overseas experience. Because then my total experience will be

Jan 2012 to Aug 2016 = 4.7 Years

Age : 30 points


----------



## abi110 (Apr 8, 2021)

agokarn said:


> Hi,
> I am currently in Australia on a 457 and plan to file for my 189 visa sometime soon.
> 
> For my australia work experience, i will be completing one year on 17th Sept 2013 but my project gets over a bit early hence i am not scheduled to fly back on the 15th September 2013 ( 2 days before actual 1 year completion  ).
> ...


Hi can you please share how this went and what was the final outcome?


----------

